# MTB in Copenhagen



## The Giant Yeti Girl (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello riders

Landing in Copenhagen in a few weeks. Need advice on where to MTB as I wont have much time to get out of the city. Are there many trails around that are easily accessible by train for instance? What kind of trails can I find

Where can I rent an MTB bike?

Thanks!


----------

